# Wedding at City Park in Denver



## zendianah (Sep 17, 2008)

Meet Lesley and Dani. Great FUN couple. Dani is from Argentina and moved to Colorado to live happily ever after with Lesley. I have to see what a great loving family and it was a joy to photograph them. 

1.







2.






3.






4.






5.






6.






7.






8.






9.






10.







I haven't posted in awhile. I would appreciate any CC.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 17, 2008)

C&C per req:
I really like the expressions and playful poses that you've captured here. Well done. BUT, almost without exception, your images are crooked. Yes, extreme angles can (some say) have artistic application, but I'm afraid in these images, it looks like you were being careless. At the very least this has to be corrected in post. It's especially important when there are as many horizontal and vertical elements as these images contain. 

Other than that, the images are good, some minor exposure isses (esp 2, 3, 4) due to the bright sun coming through the gate image rear, which could have been corrected with a fill-light.

Just my $00.02 worth - your milage may vary

~John


----------



## zendianah (Sep 17, 2008)

tirediron said:


> C&C per req:
> I really like the expressions and playful poses that you've captured here. Well done. BUT, almost without exception, your images are crooked. Yes, extreme angles can (some say) have artistic application, but I'm afraid in these images, it looks like you were being careless. At the very least this has to be corrected in post. It's especially important when there are as many horizontal and vertical elements as these images contain.
> 
> Other than that, the images are good, some minor exposure isses (esp 2, 3, 4) due to the bright sun coming through the gate image rear, which could have been corrected with a fill-light.
> ...


 
thanks. i was not being careless btw. I take pride in my work and am always looking out for new info and new techniques...


----------



## Shannon Leigh Studios (Sep 17, 2008)

I would really like the first one but there is somebody walking in front of her in the pic. Can you remove it?


----------



## zendianah (Sep 17, 2008)

Shannon Leigh Studios said:


> I would really like the first one but there is somebody walking in front of her in the pic. Can you remove it?


 

Ive been trying to remove it and it looks awful..  Thats one I need to keep working on.


----------

